

Ask HN: How did you get your first 1000 users? - martythemaniak

Just wondering what kind of techniques people have used to get users when launching new websites/services. What brought in the most users? What did you find was a waste of time?
======
redrory
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2239281>

------
pholmstr
I built something that would appeal to certain college professors (as well as
others), then emailed probably a 100 of them to see if they would find it
useful for their students. Remarkably, probably 25% not only responded
positively, but posted it on their class websites.

Great way to kick off an SEO campaign :)

